# Winch and Key for ATV????



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I have a 2005 Bombardier Tracker 650 ATV and do not want to spend the money for a WARN winch.

Looking at Gorilla winches, but unable to find a mounting bracket for this brand. Warn makes a bracket for it for a Warn winch. Will this mount work for the Gorilla winch?? Any help pointing me in the right direction for a mounting bracket for the Gorilla for this machine would be greatly appreciated.

Also--where can I get a spare key for this machine? Called the 2 closest dealers (CanAn now) and they said they don't cut keys and probably can't even get me a blank for it.

Steve


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

hitechman said:


> I have a 2005 Bombardier Tracker 650 ATV and do not want to spend the money for a WARN winch.
> 
> Looking at Gorilla winches, but unable to find a mounting bracket for this brand. Warn makes a bracket for it for a Warn winch. Will this mount work for the Gorilla winch?? Any help pointing me in the right direction for a mounting bracket for the Gorilla for this machine would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Can't help about the winch but you will probably have to buy a new ignition switch. I know a lot of dealers won't cut keys for ATVs due to thefts and people trying to get keys for stolen ATVs. They will sell you a new ignition switch without problem though, sucks but thats life nowdays.......

Maybe try a regular locksmith......take the quad to him to save time......might work.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You can get keys cut at Walmart, or any hardware store. Dealers won't do it, because of the fact that atv thefts. 

As for your winch. I would just go to your Local TSC store and buy one from them. Any one ton winch will pretty much do your job.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> You can get keys cut at Walmart, or any hardware store. Dealers won't do it, because of the fact that atv thefts.


OK--I can get the keys cut at Wal-Mart................where do I get the blank (called local Wal-Mart and the have no blank for my key--and 2 local dealers said they did not have/could not get blanks).



bigcountrysg said:


> As for your winch. I would just go to your Local TSC store and buy one from them. Any one ton winch will pretty much do your job.


I know I can get a winch just about anywhere for just about any price and in many brands, but.............what I need is the mounting plate made SPECFICALLY for the Bombadier Tracker 650 (Rotax) and THAT winch. 

The only winch manufacturer that I have been able to find that makes a mounting plate specificly for my machine is WARN (and I have already decided against paying a premium price for a WARN winch).

I want a plate that is ready to go--no drilling, no reforming, no homemade stuff--for my machine and that brand winch.

Steve


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well everything I find even from Super Winch is 84.99. So what I suggest is you find a fab shop near you. They maybe able to make one for you for cheaper.

As for the key take it with you. You can find blanks at any lock smith. You may have to remove the rubber piece on the key to match it up with the blank.


----------

